# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Loki, robot, Dave Shinsel, Portland, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Dave Shinsel

Home page - dshinsel.com/loki

----------


## Airicist

Loki robot 1

Uploaded on Apr 4, 2009




> Intro to Loki, the 8th robot made by Dave Shinsel.






Dancing robot - Loki robot's little brother

Uploaded on Jun 6, 2009




> Loki Robot's little brother dancing.
> He is a Robo Nova robot.

----------


## Airicist

Loki robot cleans up

Uploaded on Jan 12, 2012




> This is Loki, looking for objects and picking them up. He is a fully autonomous Robot, doing all this on his own, with only speech commands.

----------


## Airicist

Loki robot watches Star Wars

Published on Aug 16, 2012




> Loki really likes star wars, but not the scary parts.

----------


## Airicist

Demo of Dave Shinsel's Loki robot at IDF13
September 12, 2013




> Dave Shinsel is an Intel employee who builds hobby robots. He gave a demo of some of Loki's capabilities. Loki includes speech recognition and synthesizing, a laser rangefinder, a Microsoft Kinect, and a variety of other sensors connected to an onboard laptop.

----------


## Airicist

Talking robot inspires computer innovation

Published on Sep 12, 2013




> "Loki uses a 3D sensor to see objects in his environment. He has stereo cameras for eyes," said Dave Shinsel, Intel software engineer. "He tries to examine the world around him and make sense of it. He builds model in his computer of what the world looks like."
> 
> DIY Robot Roams High-Tech Event
> Winner of SyFy Channel's Robot Combat Wars brings homemade robot to IDF13.
> 
> Amid aisles of slick enterprise IT demos, a homemade talking robot drew a big crowd as it rolled through the exhibition hall at the Intel Developer Forum in San Francisco. Introducing himself as Loki, the laptop-powered robot built by Intel software engineer Dave Shinsel would paused to speak with attendees, shake their hands and pick up objects from the floor.

----------


## Airicist

Loki Demo @ Portland State University

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Loki and Dave with Matt Curfman at Portland State University, demonstrating a number of Loki's behaviors and capabilities.

----------

